# Question about Hyatt Resales



## dansimms (Jun 21, 2020)

If a Hyatt resale is purchased, can you still trade in their internal point system?  Or are you limited to trading through Interval to another Hyatt Residence ?  Marriott has you pay a fee to ‘enroll’ the week.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 21, 2020)

dansimms said:


> If a Hyatt resale is purchased, can you still trade in their internal point system?  Or are you limited to trading through Interval to another Hyatt Residence ?  Marriott has you pay a fee to ‘enroll’ the week.



Yes you get all internal trading privileges as a Hyatt resale owner right now. They treat you as if you bought from the developer. I own a Key West Hyatt week. I am selling because I could not figure out how to use their internal trading system and I lost my week and points. I would love to know how other Tuggers exchange within Hyatt.


----------



## tj5654 (Jun 21, 2020)

You use your week (or points) on your owned unit/week within your home resort or pay a trading fee to reserve another week/unit at that or any other Hyatt Residence Club resort. You can also deposit points into Interval Exchange for any other resort worldwide. What you cannot do is use your points to convert into Hyatt Gold Passport points to use in the hotel system of Hyatt (because it's a resale & not directly purchased from Hyatt as developer).


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Yes you get all internal trading privileges as a Hyatt resale owner right now. They treat you as if you bought from the developer. I own a Key West Hyatt week. I am selling because I could not figure out how to use their internal trading system and I lost my week and points. I would love to know how other Tuggers exchange within Hyatt.



Since you asked: I do most all of my internal trades, and other home resort reservations and points management within the club by using the Hyatt Member web site. I call Owner Services in Miami occasionally, and if I have a BIG problem or concern I call Member Services in Orlando. I call Owner Services for EE reservations.


Sorry to hear you lost some points. The only time that has happened to me with my 5 owned Hyatt club properties is when I was sick once and just forgot or did not care about them (actually when I later figure out that I had just blown away that many points I did care about it, and still do !) I lost 4400 points. That’s why I vowed to never let that happen again. But since then although its hard juggling 5 buckets of points plus summer float points I do manage them, and many time at the last minute , literally, just minutes before they expire. Have you registered for access and used the Hyatt Residence Club web site to do your trades within the Hyatt club properties and to manage your own points? *And also to check the abundant notices for critical dates concerning your points status? * Also by just calling Owner services on the phone they will be happy to go over all your needs and questions, and make reservations etc. for you. Providing that you have not let your points expire by not paying attention to the critical dates for their use. Not to mention the emails and points account balances and status that they send you up to 30 days prior to a critical date, requiring your action or knowledge off.


*In keeping the owner well informed about their account and point balances, the Hyatt Club web site has been greatly improved from the prior site.* Although I still have a problem at times with the site's reliability and the way they present availability when doing a search. I would hope that they would add an additional filter choice for narrowing down ones choices by letting the user choose to: *PLEASE: DO NOT SHOW ME ANY PASSPORT PORTFOLIO availability.* or as a minimum sort the availability by type, rather than mixing them all together.

So I hope instead of selling, which I think you will find very difficult to do , i.e. to break even anyway, I hope you will make the effort to figure out the point system, the web site, pay attention to the points notices they send you by email and to call Owner services whenever you’re not sure how to manage your usage of the club and your points.

There are a lot of nice Hyatt Club properties for you to experience out there, and If I can help you in any way please don't hesitate to ask me or others here on the Hyatt forum pages any questions, and I will do my best to help you. I’ve stayed at every one of them at least once , some many many times over the past 20 years of my membership. But honestly, because I’ve done them all so many times including my own that I just don't use my points at my own resorts ( Plus I hit a tree at Breckenridge - Hyatt main Street station - about 9 years ago - so I don’t use my peak ski time points there, and have not been able to rent my 3 Bed room there for the last 3 years, so that’s why I have so many EE points piling up on me and it's becoming a burden, I need to use those before I do loose them, I can't sell my units, and *"I've been there and done that"* and I’m just a bit bored with it all by now.

But now and then something pops up that still excites me, like the week I spent at the Hyatt Kaanapali Beach Club in November 2019. and I'm still very excited about cruising even after 40 or so cruises in the last 17 years, including now 280 days on the Holland America Line ships. So I'm hoping to finally use this year, in December 2020, 3 of my 5 Comp weeks due me because of the hurricane cancellations (twice) at Puerto Rico - Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar - in 2018 and 2019 and then directly followed by using my week at the Hyatt Coconut Plantation (Bonita Springs - a wonderful resort) , which I have not used in a long time, and then also, if possible a drive from there over to Ft Lauderdale Fl for another Holland American line cruise over Christmas and New Year’s, and then back home to Denver.

 Regards.   Perry


----------



## dansimms (Jun 22, 2020)

I wonder what a Hyatt Residence Salesperson would say I would be giving up , by buying a resale ?


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 22, 2020)

dansimms said:


> I wonder what a Hyatt Residence Salesperson would say I would be giving up , by buying a resale ?



Everything!!


----------



## liongate88 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi Would HRC  trading in IL have priority with Marriott and Vistana properties ? Just like Marriott and Vistana have preferential? And would exchanging with IL with these properties have discounted exchange fee of 159 or the regular 200. It is my thinking they are owned by same company now. Thanks.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 25, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> *Hi Would HRC  trading in IL have priority with Marriott and Vistana properties ? *Just like Marriott and Vistana have preferential? And would exchanging with IL with these properties have discounted exchange fee of 159 or the regular 200. It is my thinking they are owned by same company now. Thanks.



No trading preference; I don't know about discounted exchange fees.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 25, 2020)

If you have a weeks HRC, the only thing you lose is ability to convert to WOH points. The resale Portfolio units have significant resale restrictions as discussed in another thread. So just something to be aware of. For me I love my Hyatt. I used to have two, sold one, regretted it highly, and just contracted for a second unit again. They are the best trader in II in my opinion, so the years that I can’t use the second smaller set of points I will deposit In II. I actually have an every other year and I have already used the 2021 points and am sad I have to wait for my 2023 points. If you buy more than one it can get complicated with combining the points so it’s best if the weeks are within 60 days of each other or your booking time will be reduced when you need to use combined points.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 25, 2020)

We own 3 Hyatt resale weeks and have never stayed in our home week. We trade mainly  internally and occasionally in interval.  We Love it. We use credit cards to get hotel points. We are staying for 2 months this winter in Hawaii using both hotel points, Hyatt points and our Westin points. We also own 1 week with Westin. My sister also bought a Hyatt resale after staying with us a few times.You can't go wrong. Once you learn the system it's not difficult but there is a learning curve. Feel free to ask away. There is plenty of help on TUG.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 26, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi Would HRC  trading in IL have priority with Marriott and Vistana properties ? Just like Marriott and Vistana have preferential?



You should consider that Hyatt (and HGVC) started out as a points system with internal trading - unlike Marriott and Vistana which started as weeks. The "preference" within II for those systems was a way to give an owner a jump on access to other properties within their own system using II because they did not have an internal trading system. Points systems provide an internal trading platform outside of II (or RCI) and further break up internal trading to less than a week if desired.

So Hyatt has a high trading power within II but does not have any "preference" to see inventory sooner - so by that definition it is not the best trader for high demand weeks within Marriott of Vistana.   It's strength is the internal trading system - not II - but you also get a lot of bang for the buck with points. A 2200 point 2br unit only needs to use 1300 point for a 2br within II - even the low 1300 point week can still pull a full week.


----------



## liongate88 (Oct 30, 2020)

When is Hyatt maintenance fee due on Dec 1st of prior year or Jan 1st of use year? Thanks!


----------



## echino (Oct 30, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> When is Hyatt maintenance fee due on Dec 1st of prior year or Jan 1st of use year? Thanks!



The two Florida Hyatts that had already billed for 2021, are due January 5, 2021.


----------



## Kal (Oct 30, 2020)

Keep in mind use of the HRC website requires that the MF be paid earlier than the due date.  I believe that date is Nov. 1st, 2020.  I know this is an overreach, but it's Hyatt, so they do whatever they desire.


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Could they decide that those who bought resale are no longer eligible for exchanges? Like if you bought resale in 2021 could they decide in 2023 that you can no longer exchange into other HRC properties or II?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 16, 2020)

cfabar1 said:


> Could they decide that those who bought resale are no longer eligible for exchanges? Like if you bought resale in 2021 could they decide in 2023 that you can no longer exchange into other HRC properties or II?




Anything is possible but not likely.  Many times when the rules are changed then the existing owner are "Grandfathered" as of the date of the change......


.


----------

